# Faded red



## cwsq83 (Apr 10, 2012)

Can anyone recommend products to bring back faded red paint?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Depends how faded, got any pics?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Need some more info? Car?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Polish then wax :thumb:
If I can do it by hand with £1 products, then polish and wax will work.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends, is it single stage, 2 pack, clear coated etc. The type of paint finish will make a big difference to your approach.


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm doing my daily run just now here the thread for the bonnet ,I've done the roof also and looks so good

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291858


----------



## cwsq83 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for getting back its a 55 plate astra vxr which is 2 pack I think.

It's not to bad during the day but looks worse at the moment cause I've not managed to polish it, at night under the yellow lights the body is completely different from the bumpers


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would try some mild polish first and then review


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

Meguiars ultimate compound with a da polisher on a foam pad...then 


Auto finesse tough coat 
And
Auto finesse wax 

To seal it ..


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I used autoglym super resin polish applied via da on this astra, not sure what results would be applied by hand:


----------



## cwsq83 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks I've got a rotary so I'll try that.

I've use 105/205 and waxed but I haven't been able to polish for a while


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Id use a polishing pad and 205 i would think would bring it up


----------



## cwsq83 (Apr 10, 2012)

Will do mate, it looks terrible at the moment. I was considering respraying.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

When i did the astra i got huge achievement from it. I a good sealant on it and keep it topped once polished should keep it looking good


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Id use a polishing pad and 205 i would think would bring it up





cwsq83 said:


> Will do mate, it looks terrible at the moment. I was considering respraying.


It has to bring it up Rob, I 'm sure the OP's paintwork is not as bad as in this thread post#10 and if £1 polish can work, then all fancy labels must work


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Avanti said:


> It has to bring it up Rob, I 'm sure the OP's paintwork is not as bad as in this thread post#10 and if £1 polish can work, then all fancy labels must work


Only trying to help relate to the products he has rather than spending the extra £1


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Only trying to help relate to the products he has rather than spending the extra £1


Sorry I missed post #11 in this thread 
But yes I agree, the OP already has the products as any polish and wax will do, technique is where they want to gain experience, not emphasise on a partuclar brand of product to achieve :thumb:


----------



## cwsq83 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a novice to the rotary but maybe I'm not spending enough time on each panel.

I agree I do have good products but after the weather were having it needs protecting a lot and I've just not had the chance.


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

If the colour looks different under street lights, it may be because the bonnet has been repainted at some time. It's called an illuminant metameric failure - or metamerism. While everything looks OK in daylight, artificial lighting at a different wavelength changes the way the pigments appear.

Even though I'm using daylight bulbs in my bodyshop, occasionally taking a car into sunlight will show up a colour mismatch that couldn't been seen under the daylight bulbs - respray required!

No amount of polishing will correct this I'm afraid.

Cheers
David


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

The colour difference if just between bumper and panels could also just be due to the fact that the rate of fade will be different as the paint is on two different substrates.

Rob


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

For some reason, I read bumper as bonnet - twit! Astras are painted with a basecoat then lacquer, so UV fading is unlikely to be the problem.

Bumpers are often a different shade to the rest of the car for several reasons:

1) They are frequently painted in a different place to the body with possibly a different paint batch, then join the body at a later stage of the assembly. Sometimes the difference can be quite dramatic.

2) Paint reacts differently when sprayed onto plastics versus metals resulting in shade differences. Even when one sprays from a bumper into a wing, a shade difference can be seen - especially with metallics.

3) Different application techniques can cause shade variations

4) The way light reflects off an object can introduce shade variations

With a solid colour like red, there's less likelihood of a big shade difference, but street lights are unforgiving and many an issue can show up - like repairs performed at the factory before delivery.

Here's a link to a fact sheet produced by PPG: Bumper Colour Facts

Cheers
David


----------



## cwsq83 (Apr 10, 2012)

It's just 2 PAC with the earlier vxrs and if not taken care off can fade!

Both bumpers and all plastics are much deeper red compared to body!

Ur right during the day looks far better even under white light but yellow light looks terrible.

Looking on the forum menzerna looks good on red?


----------



## cwsq83 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's what I'm up against


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

I managed to get this paint work back to red ,so you should get that back ok..

Ps right hand side ain't even been touched with anything yet on this photo,it really was that faded


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shakysco said:


> I managed to get this paint work back to red ,so you should get that back ok..
> 
> Ps right hand side ain't even been touched with anything yet on this photo,it really was that faded


I'm quite shocked at the level of fading on a car so 'new' .


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah a 06 plate corsa it's crazy how bad that red paint really is ...will hopefully weather permitting do some more and get a better thread up ...


----------

